# Разное > Курилка >  Впервые приехал сюда。

## fps2013

Дорогие друзья, первый раз здесь. Я родом из Китая Гуанчжоу。
Я люблю русский язык, но я бы не сказал
Теперь зима, где вы холодно? Гуанчжоу, Китай в настоящее время не холодно, температура 15 градусов по Цельсию.
 :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Дорогие друзья, первый раз здесь. Я родом из Китая Гуанчжоу。
> Я люблю русский язык, но я бы не сказал
> Теперь зима, где вы холодно? Гуанчжоу, Китай в настоящее время не холодно, температура 15 градусов по Цельсию.


Дорогой друг, в Москве тепло, температура 0,-1 градусов по Цельсию.Теперь зима ,я тоже люблю русский язык , но я бы сказал : присылай много фотографий китайских боевых самолётов и у тебя будут здесь друзья  :Cool:

----------

